# Best dog food brands



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

What brands of dog food do people who show dogs feed? What do you feed your dog? What are the best brands out there? I feed Blue...and my dogs seem healthy and look good, but what are the best options out there?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You can do a search and find probably a half dozen fairly recent threads on here for that answer. You might find more replies in them as after a few threads people stop replying as much... Just an FYI.

You will find Purina Pro Plan is popular, I feed Nature's Variety Be Natural line personally.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I know a lot of breeders/show people feed Purina Pro Plan (most common) Royal Canin and Fromm


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I feed Pro Plan Sport 30/20 and so do most of the of the people I show with. Conformation and performance people. I saw on another thread that you don’t like Purina, but no one does more research with accredited veterinary nutritionists than they do. Other show people I know feed Royal Canin, Eukanuba, or Life’s Abundance. A lot of people got a bad impression of them when the boutique diets came about, but that is largely due (in my opinion) to clever marketing on the part of brands like Blue and other grain-free brands.

I used to feed Taste of the Wild before all of the stuff about DCM came out. Rocket had horrible ear wax, got out of breath really quickly, and was overweight even though I only fed two cups a day (or less). Then I switched to Pro Plan and he is like a different dog. Eevee has never had anything else and she is absolutely thriving. In wonderful shape, no allergies, no nothing. and Purina’s Forti Flora probiotic works like a charm for any tummy issues that might crop up.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Our show breeder and us personally feed Purina Pro Plan


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

ArkansasGold said:


> I feed Pro Plan Sport 30/20 and so do most of the of the people I show with. Conformation and performance people. I saw on another thread that you don’t like Purina, but no one does more research with accredited veterinary nutritionists than they do. Other show people I know feed Royal Canin, Eukanuba, or Life’s Abundance. A lot of people got a bad impression of them when the boutique diets came about, but that is largely due (in my opinion) to clever marketing on the part of brands like Blue and other grain-free brands.
> 
> I used to feed Taste of the Wild before all of the stuff about DCM came out. Rocket had horrible ear wax, got out of breath really quickly, and was overweight even though I only fed two cups a day (or less). Then I switched to Pro Plan and he is like a different dog. Eevee has never had anything else and she is absolutely thriving. In wonderful shape, no allergies, no nothing. and Purina’s Forti Flora probiotic works like a charm for any tummy issues that might crop up.


Thanks 😊 I don’t mean to offend others when I say I don’t like Purina...I just sometimes say whatever comes to my mind in the moment. My dogs seem good on Blue, but I like seeing other options out there. Like all dog owners, I just want the best for my dogs.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Obedience rocks said:


> Thanks 😊 I don’t mean to offend others when I say I don’t like Purina...I just sometimes say whatever comes to my mind in the moment. My dogs seem good on Blue, but I like seeing other options out there. Like all dog owners, I just want the best for my dogs.


You didn’t offend me in any way. Lol I don’t mind if you dislike Purina if you don’t mind that I loathe Blue. ;-)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Obedience rocks said:


> Thanks 😊 I don’t mean to offend others when I say I don’t like Purina...I just sometimes say whatever comes to my mind in the moment. My dogs seem good on Blue, but I like seeing other options out there. Like all dog owners, I just want the best for my dogs.


None taken, it's a personal choice. 
If BB is working for your dogs, that's great. 

Some dogs do great on a particular brand while others will not. 
My guys have always done great on the PPP and will continue feeding it unless a problem develops.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed Pro Plan Sport 30/20 as well. I actually had to buy a bag of PPP Sport 26/16 about a month ago. (closest thing available and we were low) Pilot got sick with the runs right after I started feeding it. Could have been coincidence.. Now that we got more 30/20, I’m feeding that to Pilot and the others are eating the 26/16 just to get rid of it.

No offense taken.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

It was the sudden change in the fat %. Digestive upsets from sudden diet changes is mostly due to the fat type (say chicken fat to bed tallow) and % of change. More then 2% will cause loose and runny stools. You went 20% to 16% and that will do it every time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed Nutro Ultra.... and basically have been feeding Nutro kibble since the 90's. The dogs thrive on the food and as long as they do, all is well?

I have also fed Merrick Backcountry kibble on occasion (ideal for pups going through a finicky phase), but because of the DCM issue, I'm pretty careful to go halfsies between that and Ultra.


----------



## 6sense (Feb 3, 2020)

Thankyou all, good information on this page.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

I feed Nutro Ultra also, and before that PPP large breed puppy. Lots of great options out there it pretty much depends on whether your dog has any food sensitivities, etc.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

The best food for your dog is the food your dog does best on!  Just because someone else's dog does well on a particular brand does not mean your dog will. The best thing you can do is to learn to read a dog food label. The Whole Dog Journal and DogAware both have some good resources on how to read a label and what ingredients in many dog foods may be controversial. The whole DCM issue (still not resolved) throws a whole 'nother wrench in the works. This topic (what makes a "good" food) is one that even nutritionists don't all agree on, so the best you can do is educate yourself and make an informed decision....and then just see how _your _dog does....


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

pawsnpaca said:


> The best food for your dog is the food your dog does best on!  Just because someone else's dog does well on a particular brand does not mean your dog will. The best thing you can do is to learn to read a dog food label. The Whole Dog Journal and DogAware both have some good resources on how to read a label and what ingredients in many dog foods may be controversial. The whole DCM issue (still not resolved) throws a whole 'nother wrench in the works. This topic (what makes a "good" food) is one that even nutritionists don't all agree on, so the best you can do is educate yourself and make an informed decision....and then just see how _your _dog does....


+1


----------

